# Meet Pollyanna



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So , this is the kitty I found living with my husbands ducks 
She couldnt have been more then 4-5 weeks old when we first saw her !
The ducks were making their way to the pond in the back , rambling on their way , and next thing you know you see a grey tail , and white butt scampering along with them ! I couldnt believe key eyes ! Bob was like , go catch it , lol.
We couldnt get near this little one at all. So , we fed it for a couple of weeks , gave it a little shelter to keep warm in and got it used to us. She wouldn't run too far from us after a while , so that was a big thing. Lately we had a lot of raccoons around , big ones …..and i was afraid they smelled the cat food and could make mince meat of this little bundle of fluff. We ended up getting a have a heart trap and we finally caught her  Poor thing , when that trap slammed shut , it scared all the animals that heard it , so i can imagine what it did to her  But , she rebounded nicely with time and patience 
Ive been rewarded with a lovable friendly kitty that loves to snuggle 
Hopefully , once we have her vaccinated and tested , she will get along with mother two kitties. I never wanted more then one cat , but someone upstairs , you know who you are  puts these little bundles in my path of life 
I seriously have to find another path , 

More pictures to follow


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! I bet they will eventually get along. I like having a few barn cats.


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She's cute.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> Too cute! I bet they will eventually get along. I like having a few barn cats.


Thanks guys  Yeah , my first cat accepted the second one like after a day , so I'm hoping they take to her quickly. My younger one , seems to be indifferent towards her , but seems to get nervous when near her . Heck , I've got three floors she can roam around , she should find a floor she likes , lol.
Why can't any of the kitties i find be orange and white ? I so wanted another orange and white male kitty  But , she's flipping cute , so i can't complain :laugh:


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

So very cute! And she sounds like the right kitty for you.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Awwww she is so sweet and cute.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is so pretty Laura


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Love her!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh she's such a funny little monkey today , lol. Running around , rubbing up against me , then running off sideways , lol.
Too cute this little baby


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

She's super cute.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Laura she sounds like just what you needed.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

Too cute! Hello little one!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Couple more pictures of my Pollyanna 

The last one , she is laying against my shoulder  She looks so big there but she is a tiny thing , lol. She is very brave , walks past the Collies like she owns the place , plays with my younger cat really well and isn't afraid of the older one either. Im just amazed how well she adjusted ! She is such a little love bug  Talks to you when you say her name and follows me like a little puppy , lol. She was having fun last night or should i say early this morning playing with her toys , lol. I forgot that some kitties like to play and get rambunctious at night :laugh: She also walks around with one of her toys in her mouth , lol.. She will fetch it when i throw it and bring it back for another throw , lol. I had a cat years and years ago that did that , so cute  Actually two cats , lol. I almost died when she ran after my older cat ! I figured , well , she was cute while she was here , lol.. But Maya just turned and hissed at her , and Polly hit the ground and that was that. She fits in perfect here


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wuvs her


----------

